# GT #71: Phoenix Suns (47-23) @ Boston Celtics (55-15) - 3/26



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* Boston Celtics (55-15) vs Phoenix Suns (47-23) 
* 

*When: Wednesday, 7EST/5MT/4PST

TV:







* 



*Suns Projected Starters:*






































*[PG] Steve Nash [SG] Raja Bell [SF] Grant Hill [PF] Amare Stoudemire [C] Shaquille O'Neal*


*Celtics Projected Starters:* 




























































* [PG] Rajon Rondo [SG] Ray Allen [SF] Paul Pierce [PF] Kevin Garnett [C] Kendrick Perkins [Referee] #1 [Referee] #2 [Referee] #3 * 




**STATS WILL BE ADDED, LATER, TOMORROW, OR MAYBE NEVER**










*Suns have been placed on ...OH S***... *​


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

This'll probably be another close one. It'll be slow and very physical. But I think we'll be okay because of Shaq. I hope we jump on 'em in the 1st quarter. It'll be nice to get an early lead (and hopefully keep it).


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

LOOOOOOOOL!! Diss!! Niiiice job with the player pics for the Celtics. And rofl at the stats comment ^_^

Anyways, I actually think the Suns will come out strong in this and pull out a win barring any dumb turnovers and assistance from the refs late in the game. I know Shaq was pissed about the reffing.

P.S. - Nice pic for Bell. Though I actually thought you were going to put a ringing bell since that's the sound the Phoenix arena makes when he hits a three, lol.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

lol Niiiiice.


Suns will be in the game, they need to do a better job of closing quarters. They also need to make sure they are rebounding better. Some costly offensive boards by Detroit last game and that really hurt their chances.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

nice pics for the celtics. definitely could have applied for the detroit game last night.

the refs controlled the outcome of the overtime period. still not sure how you can make the call against Nash with a blocking foul against Billups, figuring he was set and outside the restricted area.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Last night's game is why I did it for this one. It's a "projected" lineup, never know if they're going have more than those 5, just in case . Of course, it's just to make a joke out of the situation.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

this is in boston?


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Yes.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

daaaaaamn this is gonna be a good game, cant wait. Glad they put this thing on espn.
I hope amare comes out fired up like he did the last time we played these guys, and I expect Shaq to have a big impact on the game. 
go suns!!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

This game's on in like 20 mins.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Celtics up 17-10 about mid way through the first. It's already pretty physical.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Celtics up 33-20 at the end of 1. Bah.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Wow, our smalls need to step up in a major. Did anyone even score other than Shaq and Amare in that quarter? That was pathetic.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

The ç's are owning us in the paint, seems like we came out with no energy tonight


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Wow our rebounding this game is just terrible..


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I don't really get some of the pictures for the Suns starters.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

9 offensive rebounds already for the celtics midway through the second!! rebound the damn ball!!! ****


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Amare is unstoppable tonight. 

Celtics up 41-38 with 5:44 left in the half.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Amare is playing great.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

The NBA.. where Eastern Conference officiating happens.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Heel was DEFINITELY on the circle. What is the rule? Inside of the circle or foot ON the circle for taking a charge?


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

What a stupid call.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nash hit a **** you 3 before, and gets called for the blocking foul. When it was a charge. Hope he hits them with another **** you 3. 


Kekai, keep hating on Giricek(I saw your comments in that "players you dislike on your own team" thread). He plays better and better it seems lol.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Yeah amare is killin it tonight, the whole espn crew loves him. 
Nash gets called for a block when it was an obvious charge, and gets a T, so 3 free throws up coming for the celtics


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> Nash hit a **** you 3 before, and gets called for the blocking foul. When it was a charge. Hope he hits them with another **** you 3.
> 
> 
> Kekai, keep hating on Giricek(I saw your comments in that "players you dislike on your own team" thread). He plays better and better it seems lol.



Dude im only hating on him to fire him up so he proves me wrong. haha


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

57-57 tie at the end of the half.

Offensive boards just killed us.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

What a way to end the half, rondo just dribbled the whole damn length of the court and layed it right in to tie it up. WTF


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Yeah, I don't know what was going on there


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Dissonance19 said:


> Yeah, I don't know what was going on there


I do, Mike D'Antoni happened.

Any other coach puts their best perimeter defender on a penetrating point guard in that situation. Mikey D? No chance in hell.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

We need Barbosa to step up when he comes in the game. I think if we're down when Nash takes his rest we're not going to be able to win.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

I don't know how we can expect to be a championship contender when our MVP is constantly getting outplayed by the likes of Rajon Rondo and Jannero Pargo.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

This is unreal. That's a tech on Shaq for wiping a guys arm off of him? So what the **** are you supposed to do when a guys is hanging on you? Get him a cup of tea? Jesus ****ing Christ.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Well this game's over. I can't really recall this team making as many retarded turnovers as this one since the Shaq trade. And it's not even because of Shaq. It's everyone else that's gotten careless and can't hold on to the damn ball. Yuck >_>


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

I felt pretty good about our championship chances before these two games, now I feel pretty terrible about them.

It's funny that everyone jumped on Boston for having a bad supporting cast. What I wouldn't give to have guys like Rondo, Davis, Powe, Perkins and Posey replacing Barbosa and Diaw. Barbosa has become probably the biggest choke job in the league against good defensive teams. I hope someone else saw him playing point at the beginning of the fourth quarter there, he looked like someone who couldn't even make a high school team. Fumbling passes around, botching plays, guys screaming at him asking waht the play was... just terrible. And if you think I'm exaggerating, look at what he's done against San Antonio the last two years. Dude just can't play in big games when the defensive pressure is on.


----------



## AZsportsDude (Feb 8, 2008)

I had recorded this game because I work nightshift and sleep most of the day. I had to cheat and look at the end score to see who won because I was not about to sit through the whole game if the suns were going to lose. I found us getting our booties whooped so I erased the game. I think these last two games was a reality check and it just basically proves to the critics that we can't beat good teams. If we make to the championship, I seriously couldnt tell you if we could go 7 games with detriot or boston who are going to have a cake-walk to the championship except if they play each other while any team in the west will be bruised up getting to the finals because the west is so hard.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

^ Totally agree on the last few comments, about Rondo/Pargo, Turnovers, title hopes and Barbosa/Diaw. 

Always thought how much better this team or system would be if we had more players who could create for themselves (think Warriors to an extent), instead of relying on Nash all the time.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

I just want to forget the game ever happened. To be fair to us and to end the complaints streak, I don't see us ever putting forth that little effort in a playoff game and getting out rebounded, out hustled, out everythinged so badly. And we were still in the game somehow up until the 10 minute mark of the fourth quarter.

I guess I'll just have to hope that if we do somehow manage to get out of the west, Lebron does his magic and gets the Cavs out of the east .


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

So lesson learned, don't expect the Suns to play well during their nap time. (4pm)


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Lets see how the playoffs go. That's my status.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Yeah this game sucked. Raja and LB stunk the joint up tonight, did they even make a damn shot?
LB was back to his old dumb *** ways, looking lost out there.
And now the media will go on about how we can't compete with the top east teams blah blah blah, sick of this ****, lets just start the playoffs already.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Giricek on Pierce was a disaster for you guys...


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

We really needed this one since the Lakers lost to the Bobcats and we could've closed in on them. On the bright side, this is just one game after playing well 8 consecutive times. Unfortunately though, with the playoff race this close we really can't afford to have any off nights.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

LamarButler said:


> Giricek on Pierce was a disaster for you guys...


I know wtf that guy giricek is ****in garbage!! :curse:


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

Aside from the ridiculous turnovers we had, and letting the Celtics have 21 fuken offensive rebounds... I gotta say guys, our zone defense blows, its just inexistant, we shouldnt be allowed to play zone defense, ever... also barbosa, bell and hill were not involved in the offense last night, they sucked. How the hell do you let Kendrick Perkins outplay Shaq on the rebounds like he did... that game last night would be one that Id would put Skinner just for some minutes to hammer down anyone entering the paint.


----------



## AZsportsDude (Feb 8, 2008)

No we really can't afford losses like this close to playoff time...but on the other hand i don't want to wear our starters down like dantoni has already with nash. i think thats the reason nash is having an off-year is because dantoni has wore him down too much by not playing the bench. i think we need a true pg and barbosa really isn't the answer. we can't afford to have players like raja, diaw, and barbosa have off nights...im really losing my confidence in those particular players.


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

On a side note, our defensive rotations blow, we always end up with mismatchs with our def rotations, its pathethic, Id like to believe that at least someone in that coaching staff would know how to do it...


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Boxscore said Phoenix had 27 TOs, Boston 41. Is that true?


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Seuss said:


> Boxscore said Phoenix had 27 TOs, Boston 41. Is that true?


That's total rebounds. We had 21 TOs while Boston had 14.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

Do you guys ever step back and read the threads here?

5 days ago-- Suns likely favourite for the title/GREAT chance of making the finals

As of last night-- Worst team in playoff contention, zero depth, no D and no rebounding.

<S>****ing listen to yourselves you juvenile little ****ing twits. Seriously.</s> Totally unnecessary

"The truth lies somewhere between the 2 extremes" comes to mind

The Suns are not the greatest team in the league nor are they the worst, and they are still in pre-season mode even though they just had a 7 game winning streak. When we lose, WE SUCK, when we win, WE ****ING RULE YEAH!!! Shut up. Just shut up.

All teams are going through the same thing. This is called the stretch to the playoffs.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

No, every team at this point has an identity, the Suns don't. You get a different game every time and they look unorganized a lot of the time. However, they have put together a few great stretches and even a few entire games.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

My only gripe with this current Suns team is the absurd amount of turnovers, mostly dumb ones. I've mentioned it in every single game thread since the trade happened, including during the winning streak. I even said that if they didn't take care of the ball, that the elite teams would make them pay for it, which they have. Seriously, that's the only thing holding this team back right now. They're just being too careless with the ball and it's not like you can teach them not to make those mistakes because these are common sense things they should be automatically doing. This team kills their own rhythm and momentum during games because of these silly turnovers and it's frustrating to watch. Ugh >_>


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

IceMan23and3 said:


> No, every team at this point has an identity, the Suns don't. You get a different game every time and they look unorganized a lot of the time. However, they have put together a few great stretches and even a few entire games.


Did you hear about the trade they did a couple weeks ago?


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

MeirToTheWise said:


> My only gripe with this current Suns team is the absurd amount of turnovers, mostly dumb ones. I've mentioned it in every single game thread since the trade happened, including during the winning streak. I even said that if they didn't take care of the ball, that the elite teams would make them pay for it, which they have. Seriously, that's the only thing holding this team back right now. They're just being too careless with the ball and it's not like you can teach them not to make those mistakes because these are common sense things they should be automatically doing. This team kills their own rhythm and momentum during games because of these silly turnovers and it's frustrating to watch. Ugh >_>


They've had offense issues for the whole season! The winning streak we just had was the firs time they had periods of hot on offense this whole season.


----------

